
Ask HN: Any Good Budgeting Tools? - slyrus
Anyone have any recommendations for a decent budget planning tool? Ideally it would be able to pull data out of QuickBooks Online and provide for budget&#x2F;forecasting of revenue and expenses for the next few years. Surely there are better ways than hand-rolling this in Excel or trying to use QB&#x27;s built-in budgeting facilities.
======
bwb
Tiller is amazing for personal

------
kasey_junk
For what use case?

~~~
slyrus
A small-to-midsize startup with < 50 employees. Medium granularity, that is to
say that I don't want "R&D", but I also don't want to break out 50 lines of
expense. But I would like some ability to break expenses up into a reasonable
number of categories.

